# First timers as expats



## bellemmad (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

We are totally new to the expat life, we will be moving, hopefully, to Singapore innthe next couple of months. We are a family of 4 with our children being 12 and 10, I will currently be the only person working initially with a take home of approx s$13,500 (after the tax calc).

I would like to send my children to a local school as we intend staying for an extended period in Singapore. The research I have done has shown the school system is good but help from Tutours is neccessary. 

Would anyone have the time to help with any of the following questions:

1. Which are the best local schools?(that we have a chance of getting our children into)
2. Any advice on the AEIS tests and the prep required?
3. where is a good area to live? we would like some where quiet away from the nightlife but with decent facilities nearby. Lokking at paying upto S$5000 per month.

Any other advice would be really appreciated as we are newbies?

Hope to hear from you thanks.


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

*Answer*

Hi, 

Here the answer to your question.

1. There is a number of best local school. Examples are Nanyang, Nan Hua, Raffles, Rosyth and the list goes on. 

2. The AEIS 2012 are tentatively scheduled to be conducted on 10 October 2012(Primary 2 - 5) and 11 October 2012(secondary 1 - 3). You need a help of a tutor to get to know about the prep required. 

3. There is a lot of selection. Rent of condo is cheaper within neighbourhood area (starting from about $3500) and it gets high when its near to the town, CBD area (marina bay sands residences $6000 to $16,00)

I'm at Pavillion 11, Novena. Thats at District 11. Rent is about ($5800). My children goes to Nanyang primary school and yes finding the right Nd good tutor is neccessary. I could get my tutor to answer any of your question if you like. Not sure if I canpost my tutor number her. Maybe you can email her.




bellemmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are totally new to the expat life, we will be moving, hopefully, to Singapore innthe next couple of months. We are a family of 4 with our children being 12 and 10, I will currently be the only person working initially with a take home of approx s$13,500 (after the tax calc).
> 
> ...


----------

